# Is 20 or 30-round rifle magazine banned in Mass?



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

I am considering buying a Bushmaster XM15. It's new but only comes with 10-round magazines. Is hi-cap rifle magazine banned in Massachusetts?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

New high capacity magaznes are not allowed in MA. The high capacity magazines must be pre 1994 magazines.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> New high capacity magaznes are not allowed in MA. The high capacity magazines must be pre 1994 magazines.


If I find a pre-1994 hi-cap magazine in another state, may I buy it ?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

yes.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> yes.


Sorry. "Yes" is a little confusing -- (1) Yes, it's banned; or (2) Yes, it's legal to buy pre-94 magazine in another state; or (3) Yes to both?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Now look!Go to Four Seasons Gun in Woburn, 34 Winn Street. They'll hook you up right now cheap!

http://www.fsguns.com

YEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!:jestera:


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Now look!Go to Four Seasons Gun in Woburn, 34 Winn Street. They'll hook you up right now cheap!
> 
> http://www.fsguns.com
> 
> YEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!:jestera:


I went there last week. They did carry AR-15 like guns. However, I did not see hi-cap magazine there. Maybe they were there but I did not see ....?


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

AFS in North Attleboro has some I believe.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

*Could you tell me AFS' phone number ?*



bc06eagle said:


> AFS in North Attleboro has some I believe.


Great! Could you tell me AFS' phone number ? I could not find its number in superpages.com.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

*Never mind. I found it. Thanks for the info!*



pcbme said:


> Great! Could you tell me AFS' phone number ? I could not find its number in superpages.com.


American Firearms School.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

try and pay attention to your own thread.

You asked a question, it was answered, you asked another question it was answered.

Now when you go to these places and buy preban mags, ask to see the proof that they are...
how many places are actually going to be able to prove that they are preban mags and not new mags that are now unmarked.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I have two 40 rounders available for an M4 style weapon.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pcbme said:


> I went there last week. They did carry AR-15 like guns. However, I did not see hi-cap magazine there. Maybe they were there but I did not see ....?


You didn't see any...did you ASK!!!!???????????????:ermm:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> You didn't see any...did you ASK!!!!???????????????:ermm:


They have em.... Just bought two a couple of weeks ago... 2 for 34.95!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What proof was offered that they were actually preban? just curious.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

I would argue that the task of proving a magazine is postban would fall to the proper legal authorities, rather than making dealers prove their magazines are preban.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It is the responsibility of the dealer, who has a state license, to comply with the law.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> It is the responsibility of the dealer, who has a state license, to comply with the law.


So true my friend! How many time can we tell them!?


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> You didn't see any...did you ASK!!!!???????????????:ermm:


You were absolutely right. I had not asked -- my ignorance. I went there again and bought two 30-round.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> What proof was offered that they were actually preban? just curious.


The proof ? Well, I took what they said. There is no marks, no date, no serial number, nothing on the magazines.

In fact, the reason I bought the hi-cap being the rifle looks more balanced with a 30-round magazine in. The 10-round one is too short and the gun looks crippled.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> try and pay attention to your own thread.
> 
> You asked a question, it was answered, you asked another question it was answered.
> 
> ...


hmm... I should have visited this site more frequently. The people over here generously answered me quite a few questions, from license to firearms. Thanks a lot!


----------

